# Canon EOS-1D X Mark II Talk [CR2]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 26, 2015)

```
<p>We’re told there are a handful of Canon EOS-1D X Mark II bodies currently being tested in the field. Canon hopes to announce this camera some time in 2015.</p>
<p>We’re told the cameras employ a higher megapixel sensor than the 18.1mp on the current EOS-1D X. The autofocus system is all new with more AF points and there is “new technology” in the viewfinder display. There is new battery technology to help lower the overall weight of the camera. The LCD is larger than the current camera and there will be obvious ergonomic changes.</p>
<p>It isn’t known if there is a new DIGIC processor in the camera, or what card types are going to be supported.</p>
<p>More to come…</p>
```


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 26, 2015)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## dolina (Apr 26, 2015)

CFast!

CFast!

CFast!


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 26, 2015)

CR2


----------



## Northstar (Apr 26, 2015)

24MP 14FPS and even faster more accurate AF and I’m all in! 

the current battery is fine....keep the battery so I can use it with my current 1dx in a pinch.


----------



## scott31270 (Apr 26, 2015)

I luv my 1Dx, it is a beast so a lighter battery would be great for all day handheld shoots or hiking up side of a mountain. Although I have no hope, I wish they would integrate ability to control functions via Bluetooth or wi-fi from our cell phones. Also ability to instantly shot a single shot from the camera to my phone so I could instantly share. Right now I have to shoot with my real camera, then with my iphone and share the iphone shot to show folks what to wait for when I upload my real shots. It won't make me any more money but it would make my life so much more easier.


----------



## Click (Apr 26, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> Looking forward to it!



Same here!


----------



## mkabi (Apr 26, 2015)

dolina said:


> CFast!
> 
> CFast!
> 
> CFast!



Out of curiosity, do you have a bunch of CFast cards in your closet?
Mind if you sell a few to me? I'll pay you $50 per 64Gb C-fast card. Deal?


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Apr 26, 2015)

mkabi said:


> dolina said:
> 
> 
> > CFast!
> ...



My thoughts exactly. Compact Flash is fine for me. I'd rather spend the money on lenses and accessories than spend what CFast cards cost. When the price comes down for CFast, then by all means I'll adopt it, but until then - nope.


----------



## dolina (Apr 26, 2015)

What is holding back 1DX and other bodies is the 167MB/s write limit of CF cards.

If you want to go even faster to say 13/16fps at more than 18.1MP then you will need CFast.

That's a reason why Nikon went XQD with their D4 and D4S bodies. CF cards are the bottleneck.

If you can afford a 1DX Mark II then a CFast shouldnt be that much of a burden.

Take the Canon XC10 for example it dropped CF for CFast (4K) and a SDXC card (1080p).

I expect the 7D Mark 3, 5D Mark 5, 5DS Mark 2 & 5DS R Mark 2 to sport a CFast slot when they ship between 2018 & 2020.

I do get a sense that Canon may go with a CFast & CF card combination with the 1D X Mark II. Which is the counterpart of the XQD + CF card slot for the D4 and D4S.



mkabi said:


> dolina said:
> 
> 
> > CFast!
> ...


----------



## mkabi (Apr 26, 2015)

dolina said:


> What is holding back 1DX and other bodies is the 167MB/s write limit of CF cards.
> 
> If you want to go even faster to say 13/16fps at more than 18.1MP then you will need CFast.
> 
> ...



Seriously??!?!?!? WOW! I didn't know that...
Somebody should have sent Samsung and Panasonic the following memo..."you need to employ CFast to do 13/16 fps above 18MP and 4K video."


----------



## dolina (Apr 26, 2015)

mkabi said:


> dolina said:
> 
> 
> > What is holding back 1DX and other bodies is the 167MB/s write limit of CF cards.
> ...



Especially high bit rate and large file sizes. 

If it's low bit rate lossy files then you can stick an MMC card in. ;D

The Panasonic that was used in a project with an Australian news crew used P2 memory cards. These have a data transfer rate of up to 1.2Gbps.


----------



## kyle86 (Apr 26, 2015)

Oh yes please!!!


----------



## Warrenl (Apr 26, 2015)

Illuminated buttons, increased DR and wi-fi


----------



## danski0224 (Apr 27, 2015)

Bring it


----------



## BL (Apr 27, 2015)

Focus peaking in Live View, larger spread for cross type AF points, Backlit buttons, and for goodness sakes, figure out how to get GPS/Wifi under the hood without forcing us to use that stupid dongle attachment!

Oh and please give me more "My Menu" pages!


----------



## Pixel (Apr 27, 2015)

I still don't think the 1Dx is affordable and now comes the successor. :-\


----------



## Talley (Apr 27, 2015)

Exactly. It's barely tipping 4k on the import market after 3 years.

I desperately want a new 1DX mk2 so I can have a sub 3k 1dx mk1 haha.


----------



## deletemyaccount (Apr 27, 2015)

I'm surprised there hasn't been any trolling comments yet about Sony sensors being added to the list for DR. This thread is truly a virgin


----------



## painya (Apr 27, 2015)

camerabug said:


> I'm surprised there hasn't been any trolling comments yet about Sony sensors being added to the list for DR. This thread is truly a virgin


OH MY GOD I WONT GET THIS DAMN CAMERA UNLESS THERE'S 4K and SUPER DR. THE A7R WILL SO MUCH BE BETTER THAN THE 1DX mk ii.


----------



## 9VIII (Apr 27, 2015)

Pixel said:


> I still don't think the 1Dx is affordable and now comes the successor. :-\



From what I can tell the 1DsMk3 never dropped below $6,000.


----------



## pwp (Apr 27, 2015)

Canon Rumors said:


> We’re told there are a handful of Canon EOS-1D X Mark II bodies currently being tested in the field. Canon hopes to announce this camera some time in 2015.
> The autofocus system is all new with more AF points and there is “new technology” in the viewfinder display.


It's still very early days but you could bank on the 1DXII being nothing less than a scorcher. Can't wait.

One of my big hopes is that the “new technology” in the viewfinder display will include the much missed illuminated AF points that we enjoyed for decades. I'll ditto the request for more options in the My Menu area.

CFast? Unless there is 4K video function on-board (unlikely) CFast is hardly a priority. Twin CF again please.

-pw


----------



## risc32 (Apr 27, 2015)

as someone else said, illuminated buttons and bring back the illuminated AF targets. I'm still of the belief that the early 5dmk3 reviews were total BS. not one of those guys who claimed to be shooting dark events mentioned how the AF lights are completely invisible. i refuse to believe that anyone working something like a wedding reception could for one minute not notice and not be very disappointed.
as for the buttons, that's just low hanging fruit, but they aren't going to pick it until they think they have to. ME? i've nearly used glow in the dark paint on my cameras. honestly. now that i'm thinking about it, i might just do it now.


----------



## expatinasia (Apr 27, 2015)

Northstar said:


> the current battery is fine....keep the battery so I can use it with my current 1dx in a pinch.



Yes, let's hope. The current battery lasts nearly all day on stills, but as I have two of them then I really do hope I will be able to use them in the new 1D X.

I am sure the new 1D X will be terrific, am just hoping for USB 3.0 (or 3.1).


----------



## TexPhoto (Apr 27, 2015)

Pixel said:


> I still don't think the 1Dx is affordable and now comes the successor. :-\



Affordable? We need a camera that will push Canon back into the leader position of DSLRs. A camera that will keep good shooters from leaving to Sony/Nikon. A camera with new and awesome features that will filter down to cameras in the prosumer range. I don't want it to be Affordable. I want it to be awesome! And guess what, the more awesome it is the more 1DXs will hit the street and be...affordable.

Also, Canon should totally give me a free one, and I was not trying to come across as a jerk.


----------



## sfunglee (Apr 27, 2015)

to be announce in 2015... wow so many high performance body this year.. 5D to 1D


----------



## can0nfan2379 (Apr 27, 2015)

Canon Rumors said:


> <p>We’re told there are a handful of Canon EOS-1D X Mark II bodies currently being tested in the field. Canon hopes to announce this camera some time in 2015.</p>
> <p>We’re told the cameras employ a higher megapixel sensor than the 18.1mp on the current EOS-1D X. The autofocus system is all new with more AF points and there is “new technology” in the viewfinder display. There is new battery technology to help lower the overall weight of the camera. The LCD is larger than the current camera and there will be obvious ergonomic changes.</p>
> <p>It isn’t known if there is a new DIGIC processor in the camera, or what card types are going to be supported.</p>
> <p>More to come…</p>



BRING IT ON!!! I was debating whether I should add a 1D4 or a 1DX to my bag to replace my 5D3 (I need more fps). I wasn't all that impressed with the 5Ds/5Dsr announcements and was underwhelmed with the 7D2 that I rented so I am hoping for a 1D that's going to push 26-30MP at 10fps.


----------



## can0nfan2379 (Apr 27, 2015)

pwp said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > We’re told there are a handful of Canon EOS-1D X Mark II bodies currently being tested in the field. Canon hopes to announce this camera some time in 2015.
> ...



^^^^ This


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 27, 2015)

TexPhoto said:


> Pixel said:
> 
> 
> > I still don't think the 1Dx is affordable and now comes the successor. :-\
> ...


I might agree with you at compact and mirrorless, but not DSLR.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Apr 27, 2015)

dolina said:


> What is holding back 1DX and other bodies is the 167MB/s write limit of CF cards.
> 
> If you want to go even faster to say 13/16fps at more than 18.1MP then you will need CFast.
> 
> ...


Good information. I didn't know that :-\


----------



## rs (Apr 27, 2015)

TexPhoto said:


> We need a camera that will push Canon back into the leader position of DSLRs. A camera that will keep good shooters from leaving to Sony/Nikon. A camera with new and awesome features that will filter down to cameras in the prosumer range. I don't want it to be Affordable. I want it to be awesome! And guess what, the more awesome it is the more 1DX swill hit the street and be...affordable.


I agree about How it shouldn't be cheap, but can I don't get the bit about pushing Canon _back_ into the leader position. From this one model point of view, can you name one camera which outdoes the 3 year old 1D X now? Nikon have announced two flagships since the 1D X announcement (D4 and D4S), neither of which outgun the 1D X. No-one else is even in that category. What am I missing?


----------



## wtlloyd (Apr 27, 2015)

I want an enhanced print button.


----------



## bf (Apr 27, 2015)

9VIII said:


> Pixel said:
> 
> 
> > I still don't think the 1Dx is affordable and now comes the successor. :-\
> ...



1Dx went for $4,000 a few days ago from gray market sellers. It was sold out very fast!


----------



## can0nfan2379 (Apr 27, 2015)

wtlloyd said:


> I want an enhanced print button.



lol


----------



## RGF (Apr 27, 2015)

Built in GPS
24-28 MP at 12-14 FPS
Dual CF slots(Cfast sounds great but with a larger buffer, may not be needed)
40-50 shot buffer
Focal points cover 80% of the viewfinder
Dual pixels which can be read independently and give 6-8 extra stops of DR (via ND micro-lens)
Love to eye control return but that will not happen
new battery that is backward compatible with current battery (not likely)

That is my wish list.


----------



## can0nfan2379 (Apr 27, 2015)

RGF said:


> Built in GPS
> 24-28 MP at 12-14 FPS
> Dual CF slots(Cfast sounds great but with a larger buffer, may not be needed)
> 40-50 shot buffer
> ...



I like your list.


----------



## sanj (Apr 27, 2015)

Am happy with my 1dc. It will take a lot more than incremental improvements for me to upgrade:
1. Need at least 1/2 stop high ISO IQ improvement. 1 stop would be an instant pre order. 
2. Need 1 stop minimum low ISO DR increase. 3 stops would be a pre order. 
3. Need focus points spread much wider - the cross types.
4. Need 14 fps RAW with buffer to match. And 14 would be great/max I ever want as that will require the shutter to be very fast.
5. The new reduced mirror slap vibration would be good (I suspect it will have that)
6. If it has built in 4k with better bit rate and improved latitude it would be instant pre order. (Sleep on the pavement at launch like the apple fanboys.)
7. I do not know what cFast is. But if it is better technology, it would be nice to have.

If most of above is not happening, I will continue with my current camera. It is working perfect and built to last.


----------



## Antono Refa (Apr 27, 2015)

Mitch.Conner said:


> My thoughts exactly. Compact Flash is fine for me. I'd rather spend the money on lenses and accessories than spend what CFast cards cost. When the price comes down for CFast, then by all means I'll adopt it, but until then - nope.



I agree, except price isn't likely to come down until sales go up.

Sales wouldn't go up until demand goes up.

Demand wouldn't go up until sales of cameras using CFast goes up.

I expect demand would come from cameras recording quality 4K, which IMHO would be niche for the next few years.


----------



## polarhannes (Apr 27, 2015)

I'm wondering what these 'obvious ergonomic changes' are?
The current 1DX is absolutely perfect in this; so I fear 'obvious' changes. 
The battery is mentioned separately so I don't think it is related..


----------



## pwp (Apr 27, 2015)

dilbert said:


> I hope Canon gets rid of CF in favour of CFast. I'm tired of worrying about bent pins.


In 15 years of pretty heavy daily use, I've never bent a pin. Though I must admit it is a vulnerable part of CF design. I guess CFast is an inevitable robust, high speed future.

-pw


----------



## emko (Apr 27, 2015)

dilbert said:


> I hope Canon gets rid of CF in favour of CFast. I'm tired of worrying about bent pins.



Really it has pins? then again how on earth do you bend something when the card can only go in one way. I think what CFast was going for is improved performance over the current card technology.


----------



## Eldar (Apr 27, 2015)

I had a five-point wish list for the 5DS/5DSR and got one (resolution). My list for a new 1DX is not much longer. I am very happy with the ergonomics as they are, so they don't have to change that to tempt me. 12 fps is sufficient for me and as long as buffer size remains at least where it is today, I'd be happy to stay with CF cards. I see some worry about broken pins. I have taken these cards out and reinserted them hundreds of times and I have never broken a pin, except in a memory card reader, with a very shallow connection slot. I expect all the relevant improvements we have seen on the 7DII and 5DS/R, as good or better, will be included.

For the 1DX-II I have a six-point list;

- If they could push resolution to app. 28MP, I would be happy.
- Low ISO DR should get a good push and we should see improvements on higher ISOs as well.
- Noise performance on all ISOs should improve and if I could get usable ISO51200 images, I'd be happy 
- More and wider spread cross type/dual cross type AF points and improved tracking of (fast) moving objects in complex situations.
- Improved manual focus capabilities, which could be accomplished in several ways. The preferred would be to have improved AF point confirmation accuracy (to f1.4). A good alternative would be a high precision focusing screen
- Improved connectivity to other systems (USB 3.0, wifi, bluetooth) and a built in remote flash control would be nice.

I know from previous experience that I never fall in love with any menu system, but I learn to live with what I get. I suppose this will be the same here. I have learned my way around the 5DIII/1DX hierarchy, so hopefully not too many changes. Improved options to customize menus to include the vital few for the shooting situations that are important to me would be good. I haven't done video since my children were small (about a century ago), so I do not see that I will start now (maybe I'll get some grand children ??).

So, like everyone else with an itch, I'll cross my fingers and wait patiently ...


----------



## K-amps (Apr 27, 2015)

I hope whatever it is.... its makes me stop thinking about the 645z.


----------



## Peer (Apr 27, 2015)

sanj said:


> 6. If it has built in 4k with better bit rate and improved latitude it would be instant pre order. (Sleep on the pavement at launch like the apple fanboys.)



Yep, for that I'd sleep on the pavement too -- but _only_ if it also had peaking/zebras and 10-bit 4k, (actually, 8-bit would still be sorta 'okay', I guess, but I wouldn't sleep on the pavement for it). 

-- peer


----------



## romanr74 (Apr 27, 2015)

rs said:


> TexPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > We need a camera that will push Canon back into the leader position of DSLRs. A camera that will keep good shooters from leaving to Sony/Nikon. A camera with new and awesome features that will filter down to cameras in the prosumer range. I don't want it to be Affordable. I want it to be awesome! And guess what, the more awesome it is the more 1DX swill hit the street and be...affordable.
> ...



thank you! i am also pretty happy with how green the grass is on my side of the fence... 
i believe the single most important bottle-neck is usually behind the camera (not inside it)


----------



## wockawocka (Apr 27, 2015)

The 1DX is perfect, I'd only want to see a new sensor and a lighter body tbh.

I'd of liked to of seen a 'mini 1DX' small form like a 5D. Same camera but smaller and lighter.


----------



## AE-1Burnham (Apr 27, 2015)

I am looking forward to the MP count to rise above (or at least be equal to) the 1Ds3.

Dream spec: hybrid optical viewfinder with button-actuated focus peaking across entire frame (how this would be possible I do not know...).

And I agree with most: Why change the ergonomics?

Excited.


----------



## d (Apr 27, 2015)

K-amps said:


> I hope whatever it is.... its makes me stop thinking about the 645z.



This, exactly this!


----------



## Spacenoodle (Apr 27, 2015)

What nobody seem to mention is WiFi. 

If you're a sports or news shooter, shooting for publications, the news desk wants your images the minute they're shot. Most guys I know use the WFT-E6 tethered to an iPad to upload as they go. It's nearly $600 for functionality that really needs to be built in and I hope will come as part of the 1DX Mk II. There's no point uploading images an hour after the game / event, because others publications have already had them out since half time, Wifi in these pro bodies is a necessity. 

My list of what I'd like to see:


WiFi - news shooters and journalists will be begging for this
Improved video for journalists, because it's harder and harder to be 'just a photographer' when editors want video and pictures. Dual Pixel AF, with tracking and face detect mode in video, headphone out jack (this should never have been left off the 1Dx anyway), and at least 1080p @ 60 FPS
CFast

That's it, the burst rate and auto focus is already stellar, if they improve it, it's just icing on the cake.


----------



## dslrdummy (Apr 27, 2015)

painya said:


> camerabug said:
> 
> 
> > I'm surprised there hasn't been any trolling comments yet about Sony sensors being added to the list for DR. This thread is truly a virgin
> ...


The A7Rii is about two weeks away. Won't be a speed demon but could well have some pretty impressive specs just the same.


----------



## danski0224 (Apr 27, 2015)

I would want the resolution and color of the 1DsIII with the ISO performance of the current 1DX. Improved Live View, focus peaking... even an EVF overlay that goes beyond the current transmissive LCD.


----------



## dolina (Apr 27, 2015)

Hjalmarg1 said:


> Good information. I didn't know that :-\


Now you know, and knowing is half the battle.

Another reason why I want CFast to become mainstream today is that by 2018 and forward the cards will be cheaper.

All the Cinema EOS bodies and at the very least the next 1-Series body should sport CFast.

1D X replacement should be out a few months before the 2016 Olympics on August in Rio.

Announced by September 2015 with some units arriving by December 2015 with the rest trickling in January 2016.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 27, 2015)

rs said:


> TexPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > We need a camera that will push Canon back into the leader position of DSLRs. A camera that will keep good shooters from leaving to Sony/Nikon. A camera with new and awesome features that will filter down to cameras in the prosumer range. I don't want it to be Affordable. I want it to be awesome! And guess what, the more awesome it is the more 1DX swill hit the street and be...affordable.
> ...



You're missing the single most important, all-encompassing feature for any dSLR - low ISO DR. Really, without at least two more stops of low ISO DR, every new Canon camera – including the 1D X II – will be essentially useless and will utterly fail to compete with cameras from Nikon and Sony...just as all current Canon cameras are hopelessly outclassed by the competition. 

Hope that clarifies...


----------



## dolina (Apr 27, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> You're missing the single most important, all-encompassing feature for any dSLR - low ISO DR. Really, without at least two more stops of low ISO DR, every new Canon camera – including the 1D X II – will be essentially useless and will utterly fail to compete with cameras from Nikon and Sony...just as all current Canon cameras are hopelessly outclassed by the competition.
> 
> Hope that clarifies...


The $16,000 C300 Mark II's supposed to have 15 stops of DR.

Incidentally it has two CFast and one SDXC slot.

:

Anyone else want to whine about my wanting CFast sooner?

To put things in perspective CF cards uses Parallel ATA technology (limited to 167MB/s) that is most useful for hard disk drives.

CFast cards uses Serial ATA technology (surpasses 167MB/s) that is most needed and already saturated by solid state drives.

If you want higher DR, larger MP and faster frame rates with a short buffering time will require storage that can write faster than a typical hard disk drive.


----------



## TexPhoto (Apr 27, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> TexPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > Pixel said:
> ...



Compact and Mirrorless are certainly an option for some. It's 2015, and these alternative lifestyles are accepted more and more these days, and I am fine with that.


----------



## GuyF (Apr 27, 2015)

If they can make the body a bit lighter than the current 1DX and give it a quieter silent shutter mode then I'd be in the queue. My 5D3 is great for many things but just lags behind the 1DX in enough areas to make me want one.

I wonder how many current 5D3 owners would get a 1DX mkII and keep their 5D3 for back-up but then after a year realise they'd never given that faithful old 5D3 any use....


----------



## can0nfan2379 (Apr 27, 2015)

GuyF said:


> If they can make the body a bit lighter than the current 1DX and give it a quieter silent shutter mode then I'd be in the queue. My 5D3 is great for many things but just lags behind the 1DX in enough areas to make me want one.
> 
> I wonder how many current 5D3 owners would get a 1DX mkII and keep their 5D3 for back-up but then after a year realise they'd never given that faithful old 5D3 any use....



I'd likely keep my 5D3 as a backup, sell the grip and use it for times when I'd want a smaller form factor over the 1DXII that still produces awesome images.


----------



## rs (Apr 27, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> rs said:
> 
> 
> > TexPhoto said:
> ...


Of course, I forgot about the 14+ stops of DR output media such as prints and screens have, which renders cameras which capture anything less than 14+ stops of DR at base ISO inexcusable.


----------



## fatmanmedi (Apr 27, 2015)

my wish list is as follows

illuminated controls in red (so that it doesn’t distract and great for very low light operations)
Cfast - CF cards are getting old, they are great and robust, but the tech is getting slow compared to other formats
2FPS improvements - nothing too dramatic there, a little faster is always better
Low light ISO improvement - this is the most important thing, i would happly losr the extra FPS to gain 3 FULL stops of low light performance, the tech is there for this to happen.
new battery - more shots in a lower weight package with faster recharge times
built in WI-FI - essential for press work

Video is not important for me as i have dedicated video cameras for that work.

fats


----------



## RGF (Apr 27, 2015)

dilbert said:


> I hope Canon gets rid of CF in favour of CFast. I'm tired of worrying about bent pins.


only bent pin I ever had was I *stupidly* forced the card in the wrong way.

Have you have bent pins when the card was inserted correctly?


----------



## gunship01 (Apr 27, 2015)

My top 5 for the DX MK2:

- 30MP
- 10 FPS
- ISO range 50-12,800
- Dual CF cards (Or 1 x CFast and 1 x CF)
- Wireless txfr

Technology could cost this out to $5-6K.

I'd be in for it if it got close to the above.


----------



## RGF (Apr 27, 2015)

Wonder if the new viewfinder technology will be live histogram of the exposure.

new for Canon, but sony already has this.

Looking forward for more information about this camera and hopefully owning one or perhaps a pair.


----------



## Steve Todd (Apr 28, 2015)

I'll be very interested in just what features and specs the 1DX Mk II (or whatever model designation Canon gives it), actually has when officially announced. With each new version of the "1" series of cameras, I ask myself what will Canon do in the next version to top this! And each time, they add new features and capabilities, some of which I didn't even think of! 

Right now, I plan on keeping my 1D4 and my 1DX. However, I did sell one of my two 1D4s to buy the 1DX, so who knows. I still enjoy the 1.3 crop of the 1D4 for some wildlife, but if the new camera offers the multi-format features of the new 5Ds and 5Dsr, that might influnce what I do with my current "1" series bodies.

So, this should be a very interesting year!


----------



## gregory4000 (Apr 28, 2015)

10 fps is fine for me.
16 stops of DR ( I'm not a fan of HDR ) 
wifi
5 axis IS in the camera. This feature really works well and now all lenses are IS including Zeiss Otus!
Focus peaking & histogram in viewfinder ( EVF overlay )
Face and eye detection.


----------



## PureClassA (Apr 28, 2015)

24-28 range like the 5D4 rumors suggest. Probably with 4k as I dont believe Canon will maintain a separate 1DC body. Will have the senor tech of the new C300 with 15 stops of DR. CFast 2.0.... Hmmm maybe we get dual slots. One for CF and one for CFast 2.0


----------



## fatmanmedi (Apr 28, 2015)

i would also like to see is a higher screen res on the lcd screen, it needs to be as least as good as a smartphone if not better and also needs be calibrated to give a true colour representation.

also a app for remote control of the camera would also be great, being able to set the camera on a short tripod at press conferences and remotely focusing and firing the shutter would be a good option.

fats


----------



## scyrene (Apr 28, 2015)

First a probably stupid question but - I take it CFast isn't backward-compatible with CF?



gregory4000 said:


> 10 fps is fine for me.
> 16 stops of DR ( I'm not a fan of HDR )
> wifi
> 5 axis IS in the camera. This feature really works well and now all lenses are IS including Zeiss Otus!
> ...



If there's one thing I'd bet against appearing in a Canon DSLR, it's in-body IS.

Eye detection is one of those amazing technologies I scarcely believe, but would be great to see return.

Oh, and to those asking for more low-ISO DR at the expense of FPS - surely this is the wrong model for you? It's not a landscape camera, it's an action camera.


----------



## PureClassA (Apr 28, 2015)

I believe Canon messed with body IS some time ago, but quickly realized that proper IS belongs in the lens where it can be tailored perfectly to match each model.


----------



## tpatana (Apr 28, 2015)

Why in earth would people need illuminated buttons? I can use all basic functions blindfolded, so not sure what that would really bring.


----------



## tpatana (Apr 28, 2015)

My Fish-list:

-wifi
-Extra DR at low ISO, less noise at high ISO
-good DPAF

About the CFast, I'm not sure. I'm already heavily vested on CFs, but I understand the limitations. So good compromise for this round would be one slow each, so CFast+CF.


----------



## Lowcard (Apr 29, 2015)

Wasn't there a rumor of a electronic/ global shutter? all I care about is flash sync speed. I would love to see a Sports(high ISO & FPS), Studio(low ISO & sync speed), and Landscape(AA & DR) or some sort of clear specialization like they're trying with the 5D line.


----------



## scyrene (Apr 29, 2015)

gunship01 said:


> My top 5 for the DX MK2:
> 
> - 30MP
> - 10 FPS
> ...



Given how much people moaned when the 5Ds/r topped out at ISO 6400, I think that would not go down well! Plus, good high ISO performance is part of being an action cam - you need it for those 1/2000 exposures in dim conditions when flash is not an option.

I'd guess ISO 409600 is likely the new H2.


----------



## RGF (Apr 29, 2015)

scyrene said:


> gunship01 said:
> 
> 
> > My top 5 for the DX MK2:
> ...



top H2 is more of a gimmick that real.

How about giving the same noise level 2 stops higher.


----------



## gunship01 (Apr 29, 2015)

True, it could be gimmicky, but honestly, I'd like to think the technology out there at present would support taking a picture at dawn or dusk, creating a useable image at 6400 ISO at least.

I cannot shoot past ISO 400 with my 7D right now. Hate having to wait until high noon to take a picture.


----------



## PureClassA (Apr 29, 2015)

The current 1DX does very well at 6400, so assume the new one will probably look a stop or two better at same ISO. The 7D doesn't compare. It's crop, not FF. But the new 7D2 does make notable improvements. And whoever is waiting to see this new DX at $5-6k .... just quit waiting. Won't happen. It'll be $7k just like the first one. 



gunship01 said:


> True, it could be gimmicky, but honestly, I'd like to think the technology out there at present would support taking a picture at dawn or dusk, creating a useable image at 6400 ISO at least.
> 
> I cannot shoot past ISO 400 with my 7D right now. Hate having to wait until high noon to take a picture.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Apr 30, 2015)

I'd like:

-Internal SSD-type storage accessible via USB 3.0, that link can run as fast as most receiving devices can write. Call it a pair of 256 GB volumes with the same recording options as the current body, that should cover 95% of users. Fewer moving parts, two fewer seals.

-Onboard RT flash transmitter - or at least swappable in-body modules for GPS or wifi or RT. My GP-E1 unscrewed itself and fell on the floor at a convention the other day, I'm g*****n glad someone pointed it out to me before it got stepped on! It hadn't fallen off sooner for being held on by my L bracket, but the plastic thread will loosen.

-Two-action lens release button. Come on, Canon; no-one changes lenses so often that half an extra second is an issue. 

-Lens release button on the user's right; there is no reason for it to be on the user's left and a lot of benefit to it being on the right.

-Another dial under one's middle (perhaps pinky) finger; back dial for aperture, index finger ring for shutter, new ring for ISO.

-Three stage shutter button: AF on (or whatever) then single shutter then multiple at whatever rate.

Your wishlist may vary, void where prohibited by law.

Jim


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 30, 2015)

gunship01 said:


> True, it could be gimmicky, but honestly, I'd like to think the technology out there at present would support taking a picture at dawn or dusk, creating a useable image at 6400 ISO at least.
> 
> I cannot shoot past ISO 400 with my 7D right now. Hate having to wait until high noon to take a picture.



Last 4 photos were shot with 7D II, ISO5000, just right after sunset. Others were 1hrish before.

http://dylannguyen.smugmug.com/Wildlife/Canon-7D-II-100400-mrk-II-Test/i-ZpMDKRH


----------



## sanj (Apr 30, 2015)

RGF said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > I hope Canon gets rid of CF in favour of CFast. I'm tired of worrying about bent pins.
> ...



I have. 1 time in 10 years. Scandisk replaced the card.


----------



## RGF (Apr 30, 2015)

sanj said:


> RGF said:
> 
> 
> > dilbert said:
> ...



Card was replaced. What about the repair on the camera?


----------



## RGF (May 1, 2015)

what will new viewfinder tech be?

exposure info (histogram projected onto the optical viewfinder, an electronic viewfinder? - not likely)

Other wide eyed speculation?


----------



## fatmanmedi (May 6, 2015)

I was giving it more thought and a OLED EVF could be a good thing, I use one on my red epic (a bomb EVF) and it works perfectly, there is no reason to have a optical Viewfinder when the tech behind EVF's is so good also it would reduce the noise of the camera.

I was thinking that a SSD drive would also a good thing as the cost per MB is much lower with a SSD over a CF card or a Cfast card.

Fats


----------



## tpatana (May 6, 2015)

fatmanmedi said:


> I was giving it more thought and a OLED EVF could be a good thing, I use one on my red epic (a bomb EVF) and it works perfectly, there is no reason to have a optical Viewfinder when the tech behind EVF's is so good also it would reduce the noise of the camera.
> 
> I was thinking that a SSD drive would also a good thing as the cost per MB is much lower with a SSD over a CF card or a Cfast card.
> 
> Fats



For some people SSD might be good option, but for too many it's not good so they can't go for it.


----------



## bdunbar79 (May 6, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> gunship01 said:
> 
> 
> > True, it could be gimmicky, but honestly, I'd like to think the technology out there at present would support taking a picture at dawn or dusk, creating a useable image at 6400 ISO at least.
> ...



Shoot an indoor basketball or volleyball game, no strobes, with a 7D2 at ISO 5000 where you are extremely light-limited. Won't be as fun of a test. I'm not being rude, but when you're shooting at ISO 5000 or 6400 in a gym, still at 0EV or -1/3 EV on subject, that's quite a bit different than shooting outside with sunlight, even if it's at sunset. And that's the whole point.


----------



## Erik S. Klein (May 8, 2015)

I'm a little late to the party but I know I'll be pressing the pre-order button as soon as humanly possible on this, so my wish list:

1. 1-2 stops better ISO performance.
2. At least 2 stops better DR
3. Higher res. I'm ok with mid 20s.
4. Improved AF (more cross-type, more frame coverage)
5. The improved video with tracking in Canon's newer DSLRs. 4K would be really nice.
6. Bigger, higher res LCD with display for focus peaking. I'm getting older and blinder. 
7. Headphone jack.
8. WiFi
9. Dual Cfast

I'm sure they'll slip in more stuff that I won't complain about and I'm sure I won't get everything above. I will get a very nice upgrade to an already great 1Dx... Looking forward to it.


----------



## Dylan777 (May 8, 2015)

bdunbar79 said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > gunship01 said:
> ...


Haven't try 7D II indoor sports yet. The last 4 photos were shot @ 1/1600 f5.6. The real light was much darker than my photos.

I have a feeling with shutter @ 400/500ish and f2 lens, I think 7D II will be fine for basketball and volleyball etc...well lit sport events. Although FF will give much better results, but 7D II is quite good in high ISO.

*Edit:* I just gave it a try. This is 7D II + 200f2 1/500 f2 ISO5000. I asked my 4yrs to run toward me as fast as she can(looks like she did her best). This is inside my house with all light on. I would imagine well lit sport events would be brighter than my house.


----------



## tpatana (May 8, 2015)

My experience on local gyms, I shoot most places:

1/500 F2.8 ISO6400 

or

1/500 F2 ISO3200


----------

